# OOC:  Tales from Algernon's Amazing Archmagical Academy!



## Lazlow (Sep 12, 2005)

Tales from Algernon's Amazing Archmagical Academy!

_Update 9/16/05:  Recruiting is now closed; if you're interested in being an alternate, please let me know._

In-game thread is here.

================================================

"Oh bother," the withered old man muttered into his unruly beard, "he's taken it again."

One bony hand pushed the cabinet door shut, and another carefully turned the key, locking the elaborately carved door.  A circle of mystical runes were etched into that door, inside which was set a single circular pane of glass.  Behind this sat a velvet cushion, made all the more conspicuous by the notable absence of whatever it was that sat upon it previously.

The ancient creature plopped down unceremoniously into an overstuffed chair and let out a long sigh.  "I'm getting too old for this...  HA!  I've _been_ too old for this for - well...  For a very, very long time now.  Who am I trying to kid?" he muttered.  He chuckled as he let his eye wander around the room, and momentarily his brow furrowed.  He pushed his skullcap back to reveal a few more inches of bare forehead and scratched it absently.  

"Yes...  Who _am_ I trying to kid?" he asked himself, looking around quizzically.  "Hello?  Hello?" he asked, standing up slowly, precariously balancing himself once again on his spindly legs.  "I'm afraid I've lost the punchline," he offered, walking around the table, "as well as yourself...  You'll have to forgi-"

He stopped short as he came around the table to stand in front of the cabinet again.  Peering behind the glass, he spied the empty cushion.

"Oh bother," the withered old man muttered into his unruly beard, "he's taken it again."

*   *   *   *   *

Later that morning, the geriatric gentleman stood leaning on a stout oaken staff in one of his empty lecture rooms.  Assembled before him was a handful of students whom he himself had picked for the task he was about to entrust to them.  They sat in silence, reverently awaiting instruction from their beloved Master.  The old one thoughtfully traced a piece of the carved design on his staff with his finger, laying out those instructions in his mind before delivering them, as he had always done in so many lectures before.  Presently he looked up and was surprised to see, assembled before him, a handful of students, the very likes of whom he was just about to collect in an empty lecture room.

"Ah!  Oh, my dearie me, well this _is_ most fortuitous...  Just the group I wanted to see.  Here, sit, sit, marvelous, yes..."  He stepped forward and took a seat next to one of the students in the front row.  Leaning in close, he whispered conspiratorially, "Who's on the lectern today, eh?  I hope to the heavens it's not Finnegan."  He abruptly let his head fall onto his shoulder and shut his eyes, feigning a loud snore.  He popped back up and winked at the befuddled student with a chuckle.  "Know what I mean, eh?  Heh heh heh..."  He settled himself down into the chair and waited patiently for someone to begin the lecture.

A couple of nudges from the other students prompted the one sitting next to him to speak up.  "<ahem>  Uh, s-sir?  M-Master Algernon?"  The young apprentice turned to fully face the doddering elder.  "Um, sir, it was you who called us here this morning, sir.  You had a task for us, something you wished to discuss."

"Ah, well, more's the better, m'lad, more's the better," he said, standing up and looking toward the door with disappointment.  "Looks like Finnegan's a no-show, at any rate.  Yes.  well, splendid, yes.  A task.  AH!  Yes, a task!"  A sudden light shone in his eyes, and he fixed them upon the students gathered before him.  "I need you to find something for me," he said with newfound vigor, "something that was taken from my own chambers, something that is very near and dear to me.

"Now, I can tell you straightaway who took it:  Without question it was that scoundrel Cruikshanks.  He's done it in the past, and no doubt he's done it this time.  He'll have taken it to his island home, which is around the cape in Boulder Bay.  You'll need to get in there quickly and quietly, and abscond with it before he realizes it's gone.

"Now, I know, I know...  You're thinking:  'How will we do all this?'  Well, to be sure I've picked you all because you are my very best students.  My _very best students,_ best, yes," he repeated, smiling warmly and sincerely at them all.  "But I shan't send you in empty handed.  Oh no.  I've made arrangements with Fairbairn to allow some items from the Tower's own personal repository, as well as the use of one of the faculty crabs."  He stood up straight, adjusting the skullcap that had by now slid down over his eyebrows.  Moving the hat back he began to speak again, but he stopped short and frustratingly began to pat his robe down, evidently looking for something.  Presently he withdrew a short, slightly thick, plain-looking length of wood from the inner recesses of his well-worn but richly appointed garment and frowned at it.  "Hrmmm.  Curious.  Ah well, I suppose you can have this, too.  Wonderful, yes...  Moving right along now," he muttered as he handed the stick to one of the students in front.

Looking his pupils over, he smiled at them gathered before him, beaming a look of the utmost confidence to each one in turn.  "Now...  Have you any questions before you set off...?  Eh?"

The young acolytes looked at each other in bewilderment.  To be sure, this was an honor of the highest degree - personally chosen by their Master, the Archmage Algernon himself, and chosen because of the skill and knowledge they've worked so hard to earn these past years!  But...

"M-Master?  We are indeed honored to undertake this task for you, but...  If you please, sir, the item you wish for us to retrieve...  Um...  What, er...  What is it?"

The archaic archmage fixed the student with a keen eye.  "Aye, there's the rub," he replied matter-of-factly.  He leaned against the lectern and pushed his skullcap back, scratching his forehead again.  

"You see...  I seem to have forgotten."

=============

Hello there.  I'm looking to run a (relatively) short adventure, the name of which just so happens to be the very title of this thread (funny how that works out).  However, this won't be your everyday, run-of-the-mill adventure, oh no.  There will be...  _Conditions._  Inspired in part by this game, the party will be the group of students - Apprentices, even - mentioned in the opener above, all of whom attend the highly acclaimed Archmagical Academy located on the Isle of Arran in Bredalbane Bay, headed by the astonishing (and, yes, amazing) Archmage Algernon.  A very prestigious school of Wizardry open only to the most promising students (regardless, but not entirely oblivious, of background and means), the Tower has stood on the Isle for centuries, it seems, a stalwart testament to the expertise of the staff and potency of the ensorcelment therein.  (Needless to say, this is all homebrew stuff.)

To wit:

- 4-5 players
- Books allowed:  Core books and SRD only, no exceptions
- 3rd level 'Apprentice' class (see below)
- Any core race
- 20 point buy (yes, 20)
- 5gp to start (yes, 5gp, shut yer yap already)
- Good alignments only
- No familiars
- One feat only (this includes humans - no bonus feat for them)
- 1d4 HP:  Full for 1st level, 1/2 max thereafter (8 total for 3rd level)

*Apprentice class:*  Someone might have already done this (so someone please let me know if it's widely available), but this is basically an "Arcane Adept" class.  As such, it's exactly the same as the Adept NPC class, save for these important differences:
  - Prepares spells as Wizard
  - Uses INT instead of WIS to determine spell level, spell save, bonus spells, etc.
  - Class skills are the same as Wizards
  - Chooses from the Sorcerer/Wizard spell lists, as follows:
     0: Any
     1: Protection from Evil, Unseen Servant, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Floating Disk, Silent Image, Ventriloquism, Animate Rope, Erase
  - All students learn one additional language during their course of study (bonus language of your choice)

To make this a bit more interesting, players may choose one of the following:

1)  Directed study:  Through directed study with one of the Academy's specialist Wizards, an apprentice may "focus" in any one school of magic.  He/she will be able to choose one first-level spell that is not on the list above, but must forego the ability to use two of the other spells on the list (regardless of the spell's own school).  However, the "focused apprentice" can cast one extra 1st-level spell per day.

2)  "Normal" Apprentice:  An apprentice who does not undergo directed study may take one extra feat - provided you can give me a good reason why your character, who is both young (per their race) and has been studying the arcane arts most of his or her life has that feat.  For example, you'd be hard-pressed to find a convincing reason to give your Apprentice the Combat Casting feat, and feats like Spell Focus or Spell Penetration are right out - they're still students!  The 'general' feats are your best bet, here.

Apprentices get their spellbooks and spell component pouches (with normal components) through the school for free (it's a good school, they can afford stuff like that).  They know all the 0-level spells and can choose x number of spells from the list of 1-level spells above, where x = 2 + INT mod.  They're in the "graduating class", but still students, so they haven't yet achieved the level of a full-fledged Wizard.  The "Directed Study" students get that extra spell of the school of their choosing on top of that, but lose the use of two other spells on that list.

As you can see, this should prove to be a challenge!  Young children, old women, the faint-of-heart and country music fans need not apply!  (Not to mention min-maxers and rules lawyers!)  Along with your character sheet, I would like a short (2-3 sentence) description of your character and another short bit of background (as the school is the bulk of your character's "background" to begin with, just a brief mention of family or hometown will suffice).  I will be taking character submissions through noon Friday (9/16, CST), and if I have enough players by then, I'll announce the chosen few that afternoon.  I'll be choosing based on what I think will make a good party rather than first come first serve, so feel free to submit up until the last minute.  I expect to get the game underway a week from today (9/19).

For those of you who wish to know a bit more about my style of adventure and DMing, please feel free to swing on by my other game, Tales From The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern! [/blatant plug]

Thanks for your interest, and good luck!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 12, 2005)

This looks fun! I might have time to get up a character on Wednesday.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 12, 2005)

Indeed, this looks like lots of fun!

 I'm interested. I should be able to rustle up a character up by the end of tomorrow. I'm thinking of an impulsive young Evoker-wannabe who's in it for the blowing things up.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm in as well. Give me a day or so to work up a character.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like fun, but I have some questions!

1) How do you want to do HP's
2) You stated that we only have 1 feat, does that mean that humans don't get their usual bonus feats.
3) Do you like Figs


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 13, 2005)

And Grimmbear makes 5.
Going for the Basic concept apprentice

Name: Kedrin Cobbleshoe  
Class: Apprentice
Race: Gnome
Alignment: Chaotic Good 
Deity: 
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Height: 3’2”
Weight: 28 lbs
Eyes: Azure
Hair: White
Skin: nut brown

Ability Scores: Str: 6/Dex: 12/Con: 12/Int: 16/Wis: 8/Cha: 12 
HP:  11 (3d4+3)
AC: 12 (+1 Dex, +1 size)
Init: +1 (+1 dex) 
BAB: +1
Saves: Fort: +2/Ref: +2/Will: +2
Move: 20’
Weight Allowance: Light , Medium , Heavy, Pull , Lift .

Attacks: 
Club +0 1d4-2 damage.

Racial Abilities:
l*+2 Constitution, –2 Strength.
* Small: As a Small creature, a gnome gains a +1 size
bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls,
and a +4 size bonus on hide checks, but he uses smaller
weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying
limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
* Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
* Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a
human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar
conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to
distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
* Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked
hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic
weapons.
* +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
* Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws
against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment
stacks with those from similar effects.
* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and
goblinoids.
* +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the
giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus
(if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flatfooted, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
* +2 racial bonus on listen checks.
* +2 racial bonus on craft (alchemy) checks.
* Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome. Bonus
Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin,
and Orc. In addition, a gnome can speak with a
burrowing mammal (a badger, fox, rabbit, or the like,
see below). This ability is innate to gnomes. See the
speak with animals spell description.
* Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals
(burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome
with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the
following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost
sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 +
gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level. (DC11/12)



Class Abilities: 
None

Spells Per Day: 
Cantrips: 3 : Any
1st Level: 3 : Protection from Evil, Unseen Servant, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Floating Disk, Silent Image, Ventriloquism, Animate Rope, Erase

Spells Known:
Cantrips: 
1st Level: 

Feats: 
Eschew Materials

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +0 (+1 Dex, +4 size) 
Move Silently +0 (+1 Dex) 
Listen +1 (-1 Wis, +2 racial) 
Search +3 (+3 Int) 
Spot -1 (-1 Wis)
Jump -2 (-2 Str)
Climb -2 (-2 Str)
Swim -2 (-2 Str)
Knowledge Arcana +9 (+3 Int, 6 ranks)
Craft Alchemy +11 (+3 Int, +2 Racial, 6 Ranks)

Languages: Common, Gnomish, Giant, Orc, Terran, & Goblin.

Gear: (Total weight: w) 
 5gp.
Has basic apprentice traveling clothing (Free)

Physical Description: 
Kedrin is small and frail looking even for a Gnome. He dresses in russets and browns with a long scarf (ala the Doctor) in various greens. He almost always smells like chemicals.


Personality: 
Shy and retiring he has a slight stutter when not casting.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, well still, I'm interested, even though I already play in one (the only one?) game of yours


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 13, 2005)

Apprentice questions:
1. Is the Hit Die d6 like the Adept or d4 like the wizard?
2. Do they require a spellbook like a Wizard? Is it assumed to be free like a Wizard?
3. Do they get all of the spells listed or just a selected few?
4. Wizards start with all 0-level spells & 3 + Int Mod in first level spells, any distinction in this class like this?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun, but I have some questions!
> 
> 1) How do you want to do HP's
> 2) You stated that we only have 1 feat, does that mean that humans don't get their usual bonus feats.
> 3) Do you like Figs





Thanks, and I have some answers!
1) HP are d4, like Wizards.  Full for 1st level, then 1/2 afterwards, so basically everyone has 8hp.
2) Yep, 1 feat only - the way I figure it, humans get that bonus feat at their first "real" class level.  These guys are only students, so they haven't achieved as much as a 1st level character yet.
3) Actually, I don't much care for figs...


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Apprentice questions:
> 1. Is the Hit Die d6 like the Adept or d4 like the wizard?
> 2. Do they require a spellbook like a Wizard? Is it assumed to be free like a Wizard?
> 3. Do they get all of the spells listed or just a selected few?
> 4. Wizards start with all 0-level spells & 3 + Int Mod in first level spells, any distinction in this class like this?




Apprentice answers:

1. d4, like the Wizard.  Full for first level, then 1/2 afterward (so, 8 total).
2. Yes, and yes.  It's a good school, they can afford stuff like that.
3. Those are the spells available to them, they can select _from_ that list...
4. ...According to a slightly watered-down version of the method used for Wizards:  They know all 0-level spells and then 2 + Int mod first level spells.  They're in the "graduating class", but still students, so they haven't yet achieved the level of a full-fledged Wizard.  The "Directed Study" students get that extra spell of the school of their choosing on top of that, but lose the use of two other spells on that list.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to everyone so far for the interest shown!  I wasn't exactly sure this concept would be appealing to anyone but me, so I'm a little more confident that it'll be fun and challenging.

As you may have seen, there have been a bunch of questions already (that's what I get for writing it up without my notes), so for ease of access, I'll post any character creation clarification up in the first post as well as answering them individually.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 13, 2005)

Might I also suggest replacing the skill Heal (Wis) with the skill Decipher Script (Int) to make the class more in line with a Wizard rather then a Cleric?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Might I also suggest replacing the skill Heal (Wis) with the skill Decipher Script (Int) to make the class more in line with a Wizard rather then a Cleric?




Yes, you may, and thanks.  I've made some more clarification up in the first post; the skills for the Apprentice is the same as the Wizard.  However, in addition to their normally determined number of languages, all students learn a bonus language of your choosing during their studies.  (Again, it's a very good school.  )


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 13, 2005)

A quick note on feats and starting gold. If a character doesn't take the Eschew Materials feat then all of their starting gold goes toward a spell component pouch. So either they don't have a choice in their feat, don't have a choice in equipment, or are very limited in which spells they can cast.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm updateing Kedrin as we go just to let you know.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> A quick note on feats and starting gold. If a character doesn't take the Eschew Materials feat then all of their starting gold goes toward a spell component pouch. So either they don't have a choice in their feat, don't have a choice in equipment, or are very limited in which spells they can cast.




Sorry, I meant to put that the spell component pouch (with the components that normally come with it) is free along with the spellbook.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Directed Study*

*Judyth Longbottom*
*Female Half-Orc Apprentice 3*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Height:* 6’-5”
*Weight:* 160#
*Skin:* Fair
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blond
*Age:* 14

*Str:* 14 (+2) [4, +2 race]
*Dex:* 10 (+0) [2]
*Con:* 10 (+0) [2]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [10, -2 race]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2]
*Cha:* 6 (-2) [0, -2 race]

*Racial Abilities:* +2 STR, –2 INT, -2 CHA, Base speed 30 feet, Darkvision 60ft, Orc Blood, Languages: Common and Orc / Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, and Abyssal, Favored Class: Barbarian.

*Class Abilities:* Summon Familiar

*Hit Dice:* 3d4
*HP:* 8
*AC:* 10
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Init:* +0
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
*Reflex:* +1 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
*Will:* +3 [+3 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*MAB:* +3 (1d4+2/19-20/PS, Dagger)
*RAB:* +1 (1d4+2/19-20/PS/10', Dagger)

*Skills*
*Decipher Script:* +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
*Knowledge (arcana):* +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
*Knowledge (The Planes):* +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
*Spellcraft:* +11 [6 ranks, +2 Int, +3 Feat]

*Feat:*
Skill Focus (Spellcraft)

*Languages:* Common, Orc, Draconic, Giant, & Undercommon

*Spells*
*Save:* 12+level
*Bonus Spell:* Summon Monster I
*Prohibited Spells:* Identify, Comprehend Languages
*Spellbook:*
*0:* Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue
*1:* Animate Rope, Protection from Evil, Silent Image, Summon Monster I, Unseen Servant
*Prepared Spells:*
*0:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue
*1:* Animate Rope, Protection from Evil, Summon Monster I, Summon Monster I

*Equipment:*
Traveler’s Outfit (-, -, Worn)
Dagger (2gp, 1#, Belt)
Spell Component Pouch (-, 2#, Belt)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, Back)
Spellbook (-, 3#, Backpack)
Waterskin (1gp, 4#, Backpack)
------------------------------
Total (5gp, 12#)

*Appearance:* Judyth is a very tall half-orc. She keeps her shoulder length blond hair tied back most often. She wears a shirt and vest, wool skirt, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. She has a dagger and spell component pouch on her belt and a backpack on her back that contains her spellbook and waterskin.

*Background:* Judyth is the only grandchild of the famous wizard Drax Longbottom. His daughter and only child was raped by an orc and Judyth was the result. Drax, one of the academy's most prestigeous graduates and one of the school's major contributers pulled strings to have his only grandchild admitted. Although her grandfather pulled strings to have her admitted, she has proven that she too has what it takes to be an exceptional student. Drax was not sure if the school would have admitted a half-orc on her own merits.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 13, 2005)

Jemith Dultarin
Male Human
Apprentice 3 (Directed Study)
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Experience: 3,000 xp

8 Strength (-1)
12 Dexterity (+1)
10 Constitution (+0)
16 Intelligence (+3)
8 Wisdom (-1)
12 Charisma (+1)

Initiative: +1
Speed: 30’

BAB: +1
Grapple: +0

Melee Attack: +0
Damage: 1d4-1 (Dagger)
AC: 11 (+1 Dex)

Hit Points: 8
Fortitude Saves: +1
Reflex Saves: +2
Will Saves: +2

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Nimble Fingers 

Skills: 
+3 Appraise [0]+3 (Int)
+1 Balance [0]+1 (Dex)
+4 Bluff [3cc]+1 (Cha)
-1 Climb [0]-1 (Str)
+6 Concentration [6]+0 (Con)
+3 Craft [0]+3 (Int)
+5 Decipher Script [2]+3 (Int)
+1 Diplomacy [0]+1 (Cha)
+7 Disable Device [2cc]+5 (Int, Nimble Fingers)
+1 Disguise [0]+1 (Cha)
+1 Escape Artist [0]+1 (Dex)
+3 Forgery [0]+3 (Int)
+1 Gather Information [0]+1 (Cha)
-1 Heal [0]-1 (Wis)
+3 Hide [2]+1 (Dex)
+1 Intimidate [0]+1 (Cha)
-1 Jump [0]-1 (Str)
+5 Knowledge (Arcana) [2]+3 (Int)
-1 Listen [0]-1 (Wis)
+1 Move Silently [0]+1 (Dex)
+5 Open Lock [2cc]+3 (Dex, Nimble Fingers)
+1 Perform [0]+1 (Cha)
+1 Ride [0]+1 (Dex)
+5 Search [2cc]+3 (Int)
-1 Sense Motive [0]-1 (Wis)
-- Speak Language [0]+4 (Int, Bonus from Academy)
+9 Spellcraft [6]+3 (Int)
-1 Spot [0]-1 (Wis)
-1 Survival [0]-1 (Wis)
-1 Swim [0]-1 (Str)
+1 Use Rope [0]+1 (Dex)

Spellbook:
Level 0: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue

Level 1: Animate Rope, Burning Hands, Erase, Floating Disk, Silent Image, Ventriloquism

Prohibited: Comprehend Languages, Unseen Servant

Spells:
Level 0: (3/day, DC 13)
Light
Ray of Frost x2

Level 1: 4/day, DC 14)
Burning Hands x3
Silent Image 

Equipment:
Backpack (2gp)
*2 Bottles of Extraordinarily Cheap Wine (4sp)
*Spellbook (free)
Dagger (1d4 damage, 19-20/x2 crit) (2gp)
Spell Component Pouch (free)

6sp

Height: 5’4”
Weight: 105 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Red
Age: 16

Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Gnome, Orc

Description: Jemith (Jem to everybody except his parents and a few of his least favourite teachers) is a short, skinny boy full of restless energy. He’s prone to hyperactivity, causing more than one person to wonder (jealously, as far as he’s concerned) how he could ever possibly be a mage. He’s capable of dedicated, hard work when he sees a need to practice it though, and for the cause of incredible power to blow stuff up, teleport around, and get chicks, he sees a need. He has a precocious talent and a bright, enquiring mind that commonly gets him into trouble by enquiring about the wrong things. Not so much ‘I wonder how one resolves this philosophical paradox’ or ‘when x is y/z, I wonder what yz is’, but more ‘I wonder if I tweaked this magical formula, could I make things explode’ or ‘I wonder if I can jimmy the lock to the girls’ dorms’. He’s possessed of a certain kind of boyish charm and good looks, with unruly flame red hair and green eyes that are rarely free of the spark of mischief.

Background: Jem was the son of one of the university’s professors, a dry old sage and head of Divination who surprised everybody by still being able to father a child, let alone finding somebody to do it with. Unsurprisingly perhaps the mother could not tolerate him very long, and left when Jem was still very young. His father took a somewhat laissez-faire approach to parenting, having no real inclination to divert time from his studies and not the faintest idea of how to bring a child up anyway. Jem therefore developed something of a reputation rather quickly, and the faculty all came to know him and to regard him with a blend of fondness and irritation that varied from professor to professor. 

His father died when he was seven, leaving behind easily enough money to cover Jem’s living expenses and education, and a substantial nest egg on top of that. One of the professors who was most fond of, and least irritated by, Jem took guardianship of the boy and thus also took control of the inheritance until Jem was old enough to receive it himself. At first he was going to send Jem away to school, but it emerged that the lad had inherited a very substantial portion of his father’s magical talent, and to the horror of much of the faculty the decision was made to educate Jem at the Academy.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Lazlow,

I have a clumsy, forgetful, socially invisible, Dwarf I am putting together.  Give me some time to finish him up.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello again, Lazlow.  I'm haunting you.  I know you were trying to avoid me by posting this on a Monday (when you know I don't get out of bed!), yet I have caught up with you.  I would like to throw in a character for your consideration.  Elves are my favorite wizards, but seeing as I've just started one elsewhere, I'll try something different.  For now, consider yourself irritated.  More soon.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Hello again, Lazlow.  I'm haunting you.  I know you were trying to avoid me by posting this on a Monday (when you know I don't get out of bed!), yet I have caught up with you.  I would like to throw in a character for your consideration.  Elves are my favorite wizards, but seeing as I've just started one elsewhere, I'll try something different.  For now, consider yourself irritated.  More soon.




Oh, GS ya big silly.  There's ALWAYS room for you!


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

*GLEEAAAGH!!!!*  

Maybe I should stay in bed all Tuesdays, too.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow.  That's uh...  That's bigger than I thought it would be...


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Lazlow,
> 
> I have a clumsy, forgetful, socially invisible, Dwarf I am putting together.  Give me some time to finish him up.




No prob, I'm not closing submissions until Friday at noon (CST).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Charles Stewart Parnell
Male Dwarf Apprentice 3
Alignment: Neutral Good

Height: 4’5”
Weight: 160#
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Age: ????

Str: 12 (+1) [4]
Dex: 8 (-1) [0]
Con: 10 (+0) [0, +2 race]
Int: 18 (+4) [16,]
Wis: 8 (-1) [2]
Cha: 6 (-2) [0, -2 race]

Racial Abilities: +2 Con, -2 CHA, Base speed 20 feet, Darkvision 60ft, Stonecunning, Weapon Familiarity, Stability, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, Appraise and Craft checks, +4 dodge bonus to AC against giant types & +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon, Favored Class: Fighter.

Class Abilities: Summon Familiar

Hit Dice: 3d4
HP: 8
AC: 9
Armor Check Penalty: +0
Init: +0
Speed: 20ft

Saves
Fortitude: +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Reflex: +0 [+1 base, -1 Dex]
Will: +2 [+3 base, -1 Wis]

BAB: +1

Skills:
Appraise +6 [0 ranks, +4 Int +2 feat]
Concentration: +6 [6 ranks, +0 Con]
Decipher Script: +12 [6 ranks, +4 Int+2 feat]
Knowledge (Alchemy): +6 [2 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (arcana): +10 [6 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (Geology): +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
Craft (Alchemy): +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
Profession (Alchemy) +0[1 rank, -1 wis]
Spellcraft: +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int,]


Feat: Diligent

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Giant, Orc, Terran & Undercommon

Spells
Directed study: Illusion
Save: 14 +level
Bonus Spell: Color Spray
Prohibited Spells: Floating Disk, Comprehend Languages
Spellbook:
0: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue
1: Protection from Evil, Unseen Servant, Identify, Silent Image, Ventriloquism, Animate Rope, Color Spray
Prepared Spells:
0: TBD
1: TBD


Equipment:
TBD

Appearance: Charles Stewart Parnell is an average size dwarf.  His hair is of varying length for he shaves his head but may not remember to shave it for several months.  The hair is never combed and he is likely to wear mismatched clothing.  Usually a spell component pouch can be found on his belt (if he remembered it) but materials may or may not be in there.  His spell book is tied to a rope that goes around his waist and many times he is seen walking with it dangling off the hip.

Background: Charles Stewart Parnell is the 5th male grandson of King child of a Dwarven King (Magog, the son of Japhet). Charles Stewart Parnell is a forgetful and clumsy child.  He is shy to the point of being invisible from people.  However for all of his physical faults, he is considered one of the brightest dwarves in the clan.  Therefore the King decided that he is expendable and can learn wizardry.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

Excuse me.  Question, sir!  At what point did we get our feat? (and don't say we were born with them on the ends of our legs!).  I ask because some feats require BAB +1, and we HAVE a BAB +1, but only as of 2nd level.  At first we did not have the BAB +1.  So.  When did we get our feat? (please say after level 2)


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Excuse me.  Question, sir!  At what point did we get our feat? (and don't say we were born with them on the ends of our legs!).  I ask because some feats require BAB +1, and we HAVE a BAB +1, but only as of 2nd level.  At first we did not have the BAB +1.  So.  When did we get our feat? (please say after level 2)









  Now pay attention class:  As you've all come to the Academy at rather young ages, you only acquire your feats after considerable training.  Through Neophyte, Initiate, Aspirant, Novice, Rookie, Tenderfoot, Abecedarian, Greenhorn, Tinhorn, Corkhorn, and, finally, Beginner, you had no time for anything but book learnin'.  However, upon reaching the lofty office of bona fidey "Apprentice", you acquired a special ability of skill, endurance, imagination, or strength, a.k.a. the so-called "Feat".

So, yeah, somewhere after 2nd level.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 13, 2005)

Very good, indeed.

Sir!  One more question, please!  Do we get weapon proficiences as Adept or Wizard.  I figure you'll probably say Wizard, but I'm hoping for Adept!     (Wizard gets dagger, staff, club, etc.; Adept gets "all simple").  Neither have armor or shield proficiences.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

Tsk tsk tsk...  Weapon proficiencies as a Wizard, young man.  This is an institute of learning, not war.

I've got my eye on you...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks to Tailspinner for the template since he stole my Half-orc idea   
Directed Study

Aeryl Phylin
Male Elf Apprentice 3
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Height: 5’-2”
Weight: 90#
Skin: Fair
Eyes: Violet
Hair: Silver
Age: 74

Str:  8 (-1) [0]
Dex: 10 (+0) [0]
Con: 8 (-1) [2 - 2 race]
Int: 14 (+2) [6]
Wis: 10 (+0) [2]
Cha: 16 (+3) [10]

Racial Abilities:• +2 Dex, –2 Con
• Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision
• Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks

Hit Dice: 3d4
HP: 5
AC: 10
Armor Check Penalty: +0
Init: +0
Speed: 30ft

Saves
Fortitude: +0 [+1 base, -1 Con]
Reflex: +1 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
Will: +3 [+3 base, +0 Wis]

BAB: +1

Skills
Bluff +7 [2 Ranks cc +3 Cha +2 Feat]
Decipher Script: +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Intimidate +6 [ 1 rank cc +3 Cha +2 Feat]
Knowledge (arcana): +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty): +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
Spellcraft: +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]

Feat:
Persausive

Languages: Common, Elf, Sylvan, Draconic, Giant

Spells

Bonus Spell: Sleep
Prohibited Spells: Animate Rope, Protection from Evil
Spellbook:
0: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue
1: Silent Image, Sleep, Unseen Servant, Comprehend Langauges, Identify, Ventrilloquism,
Prepared Spells:
0: Read magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigition
1: Sleep, Sleep, Ventrilloquism, Unseen Servant

Equipment:
Traveler’s Outfit (-, -, Worn)
Spell Component Pouch (-, 2#, Belt)
Backpack (2gp, 2#, Back)
Spellbook (-, 3#, Backpack)
Waterskin (1gp, 4#, Backpack)
------------------------------
Total (5gp, 11#)

Appearance: Aeryl is a handsome elf, who wears his student's robes with a flourish and always has a smile for the girls. He thinks WAY too much of himself, and it is quite evident.

Background: Aeryl got into the academy solely on his own merits, as determined by Algernon, at least that's how Aeryl tells it and Algernon of course remembers the interview with perfect clarity (zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, Oh, you're here, Welcome my boy.). Aeryl will be the next great Bladesinger, just ask him and he will tell you himself. Now if he can just graduate he can get on the what he is destined for! Ok IF he graduates. That is if the sticks he pretends are swords that he uses to show off his "moves" for the girls don't kill him first. Opps, there he went and bloodied his nose again. Nurse!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

I think I'm going to pull out of this one before I get too involved, Lazlow. Your stuff looks supreme, so I hope I get a chance to game with you eventually. Could you add me as an alternate?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

No prob, Bob.  See you around!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

Lazlow I added more to my PC.  

Avoiding combat feats for a clumsy social retard is hard.  Any suggestions?

Did I do the spells correctly?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Lazlow I added more to my PC.
> 
> Avoiding combat feats for a clumsy social retard is hard.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Did I do the spells correctly?




Spells look good.  As for feats, well, looking here, a clumsy Dwarf probably wouldn't have Acrobatic, Athletic, Agile, Improved Initiative, or Lightning Reflexes, and a socially retarded one wouldn't have Negotiator or Persuasive...  But I don't see why he couldn't have Alertness, Animal Affinity, Deft Hands, Diligent, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Investigator, Iron Will, Magical Aptitude, Nimble Fingers, Run, Self-Sufficient, Skill Focus, Stealthy, Toughness, or Track for his feat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Lazlow I added more to my PC.
> 
> Avoiding combat feats for a clumsy social retard is hard.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Did I do the spells correctly?




Your first level spells should be 2 + 4 (Int Mod) = 6 plus your specialty.

You list seven spells, but none of them are your specialty of Color Spray. So you need to replace one of the ones on your list with Color Spray.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm throwin in Lazlow, soon soon


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

Just a note of clarification:  I'm being strict with the extra feat that the "basic" Apprentice gets, but not so much with the one feat that everyone gets.  I didn't say you _couldn't_ choose a combat feat, but just bear in mind that 1) these guys are still young, and 2) they just study all the time.  Those are just my guidelines.  But if you *really* want your guy to weild a bastard sword, hey, that's your call.  I just think the feat would be put to better use elsewhere for those of a wizardly inclination.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's my character for you, Lazlow.  He's a bit odd because he's a martial character in the midst of all these spellcasters, but I thought it'd be fun to have at least one character who wasn't smart.  At all.  In fact, he's so dumb that he can't even cast spells.  But don't worry, the reasons for why he is even at the Academy are all explained in the bio.  I know this kind of goes opposite of what I think you were thinking the group was going to be... but I figured what the hell?  It was fun to try and create as close to a martial character as I could giving all the restrictions.  So as a design exercise for me, it's been great.  So I hope you like it, but if it goes too far astray from what you wanted the party to be like and thus can't select him... no worries.  It's been fun to make him regardless.  Thanx!  


```
[B]Name:[/B]       [COLOR=Plum][B]Keiran Salbrith[/B][/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B]      Apprentice (Normal)
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Lawful Good 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)      [B]Level:[/B]    3     [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B]     +1     [B]HP:[/B] 14
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3
[B]Int:[/B] 08 -1  (0p.)      [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1  (0p.)      [B]Init:[/B]    +1
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 13             10     +1     +0     +2   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flat:[/B]  11

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] +3              +1    +2   --
[B]Ref:[/B]  +3              +1    +2   --
[B]Will:[/B] +2              +3    -1   --

[B]Weapon              Attack    Damage     Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff         +4       1d6+2         x2
  Dual               +2/+2    1d6+2/1d6+2   x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus, Two-Weapon Fighting

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 6      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Craft (Alchemy) +5      6     -1   

[B]Equipment:[/B]
Traveller's Outfit
Spell Component Pouch
Quarterstaff
Padded Armor
```

*Appearance:*  Keiran looks like your prototypical big, dumb jock.  His dark hair is cut very short, his muscles are large and well-defined, and he constantly has either a vacant stare or a "I'm going to rip your arms off" kind of snarl on his face.  His skin is tanned from all the time spent outdoors on the pitch, but also covered in large, ugly bruises from many staff attacks.

*Background:*  What many wizards may not know about Algernon's Academy is that not only are they one of the finest insitutions of magical learning, but they also are a member in good standing with the MCAA - the Magical College Athletics Association.  Every year, the Algernon Academy grants six athletics scholarships to promising student mageletes, and Kieran Salbrith is one of them.  Now ordinarily the Academy would try and admit students who were at least intelligent enough to complete at least some of the rudimentary coursework in magic (in addition to their work on the pitch playing Staffwhack), but in Kieran's case it was decided that his skill with a quarterstaff more made up for the fact that he is so stupid he is unable to cast spells of any type whatsoever.  The only reason he is able to maintain his academic eligibility at all is due to his class major of Alchemy.  Through relentless tutoring by other students, Kieran has succeeded in creating flasks of acid, alchemical fire, twindertwigs and the like, and is actually running only one year behind for graduation.  Although the prospects of him learning how to brew potions appear pretty grim, he will at least be able to work as an Alchemist's Assistant upon graduation... assuming he isn't drafted by one of the numerous professional Staffwhack teams out there.

Kieran is so focused _(Weapon Focus - Quarterstaff)_ on being able to wield his quarterstaff well that he is able to attack multiple times in a row _(Two-Weapon Fighting)_.  He also always wears his Staffwhack pads _(Padded Armor)_, granting him just a bit of extra protection when he gets into fights.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Lazlow, I see you have plenty of players now so i'll let someone else play. Have fun yall.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, Lazlow.  Here you go:

Name: Clipper
Class: Apprentice (Normal)
Race: Halfling
Size: Small (+1 AC, +1 To-Hit, +4 Hide, -4 Grapple)
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good

Str: 10 +0 ( 4p., -2 Race)  Level: 3        XP: 00
Dex: 16 +3 ( 6p., +2 Race)  BAB: +1         HP: 11 (3d4+3)
Con: 12 +1 ( 4p.)           Grapple: -3     Dmg Red: -
Int: 12 +1 ( 4p.)           Speed: 20'      Spell Res: -
Wis:  8 -1 ( 0p.)           Init: +3        Spell Save: -
Cha: 10 +0 ( 2p.)           ACP: 0          Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc          Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0     +3    0     0    +1 (dodge)     13
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 10

                         Base   Mod  Misc (racial)  Total
Fort:                      1     +1     +1           +3
Ref:                       1     +3     +1           +5
Will:                      3     -1     +1           +3

Weapons:                Attack   Damage     Critical   Range
Dagger                    +4      1d3       19-20/x2    --
Dagger (thrown)           +5      1d3       19-20/x2    10'
Rock (thrown)             +5      1d2          20       10'

Languages: Common, Halfling (racial); Draconic (Apprentice Bonus); Goblin (Int)

Abilities: +2 Dex, -2 Str; Small Size; +2 Climb, Jump, Move Silently, and Listen; +1 on all Saves; +2 Save vs. Fear; +1 to-hit with thrown weapons and slings; Cast Spells

Feats: Weapon Finesse; Quick Draw

Skill Points: 18       Max Ranks: 7/3.5
Skills:                  Ranks  Mod  Misc      Total
Climb*                     0     +0   +2 (race) +2
Concentration              1     +1   --        +5
Decifer Script             3     +1   --        +4
Disable Device*            1     +3   -2        +2 (-2 for no tools) 
Hide*                      0     +3   +4 (size) +7
Jump*                      0     +0   +2 (race) +2
Know. Geography            1     +1   --        +2
Know. History              1     +1   --        +2
Know. Nobility             1     +1   --        +2
Listen*                    0     -1   +2 (race) +1
Move Silently*             1     +3   +2 (race) +6
Open Lock*                 1     +3   -2        +2 (-2 for no tools) 
Slieght of Hand*           2     +3   --        +5
Spellcraft                 1     +1   --        +2

* = Cross-Class Skill

Equipment:                      Cost  Weight
Apprentice Outfit                0gp    0lb
Spellbook                        0gp    3lb
Components (and Pouch)           0gp    1lb
Dagger                           2gp    1lb
Sack (full size)                 1sp    .5lb
Sack (Halfling size)             1sp    .125lb
Nice Throwing Rocks (10)         0gp    5lb
Flask of Whiskey                 2sp    1lb
Whetstone                        2cp    1lb
Crowbar                          2gp    5lb

Total Weight:  17.625 lb         Money:  0gp  5sp  8cp

                          Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                33    66   100  200   500

Spells per day:
Level 0:  3
Level 1:  3

Spells Memorized:
Level 0:  Message
Level 0:  Light
Level 0:  Mending
Level 1:  Erase
Level 1:  Unseen Servant
Level 1:  Protection from Evil

Spells in Spellbook:
Level 0: All
Level 1: Erase, Protection from Evil, Unseen Servant

Age: 17
Height: 3'4"
Weight: 44lb
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: High and Tight, Brown
Skin: Tan

History: Clipper's father, Malhavok the Vile, has spent his life working to overcome the stigma that Halflings are jolly little beings that are only good as thieves and can't be wizards.  It's said that a son becomes either just like his father or the exact opposite; well, Clipper has become the opposite.  Malhavok, however, is determined to force Clipper to follow in his footsteps and become a great Wizard (and eventually evil as well) and years ago sent him to Algernon's school for training.  Despite his uncooperative inclination towards formal learning, Clipper has never been suspended or removed from school.  No one can ever prove why, but it's pretty clear that it's his father's wealth and influence.

Description: Although a nice enough fellow and quick to laugh and joke, Clipper tends to 
stay at the back of gatherings and classrooms as an effect of his overbearing father.  His dress and appearence follows this trend.  He wears his school uniform with no real flair, and usually looks bored unless directly involved in conversation or action.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm assuming the PCs aren't actually "young" in the game-terms sense of the word, right?  Meaning that their stats don't get altered by their age...?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> I'm assuming the PCs aren't actually "young" in the game-terms sense of the word, right?  Meaning that their stats don't get altered by their age...?




No, no altered stats.  They're not children, just, er, generically young, I guess.  :\


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

DEFCON 1:

Man, I got as far as "Magical College Athletics Association" and literally burst out laughing.  That's great - I love it!

However, I'm not going to guarantee anything, because as you mentioned, it wasn't _exactly_ what I had in mind for this adventure.  But I'm flexible...  I suppose it all just depends on what kind of party I can put together come Friday.  Thanks for your submission, and stay tuned!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Hi Lazlow, I see you have plenty of players now so i'll let someone else play. Have fun yall.




Well, dangit.  You were the only non-specialist Apprentice I had (up until that point).  Oh well, we'll always have Cold Truths...


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Okay, Lazlow.  Here you go:




Why, thank you, Gray Shade.  Here's a bunny with ten cookies on its head for you.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow.  That's really . . . something . . . thanks.      Seriously, though: What're those, gingersnaps?  I DO like the gingersnaps!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2005)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm........  I don't know.  They're Japanese though, if that helps.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 15, 2005)

*El Bumparoonie*

*Bump* for notice - 1 day left for character submissions!


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 16, 2005)

Elias Craven (Normal Build)
Male Half-Elf Apprentice 3
Alignment: Neutral Good

Height: 5' 1"
Weight: 130#
Skin: Fair
Eyes: Dark Green
Hair: Brown
Age: 20

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 13 +1
Con: 8 -1
Int: 11 +0
Wis: 8 -1
Cha: 14 +2

Racial Abilities:    *  Medium: As Medium creatures, half-elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
    * Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
    * Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
    * Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
    * +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
    * +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
    * Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
    * Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
    * Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass half-elf takes an experience point penalty, her highest-level class does not count.

Hit Dice: 3d4
HP: 5
AC: 11
Armor Check Penalty: +0
Init: +0
Speed: 31 ft.

Saves
Fortitude: +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Reflex: +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will: +2 [+3 base, -1 Wis]

BAB: +1

Skills
Intimidate +5 [3 ranks +2 Cha]
Diplomacy +5 [3 ranks +2 Cha]

Feats:  Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Grapple

Languages: Common, Elf

Spells

Spellbook:
0: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue
1: Ventriloquism, Animate Rope

Prepared Spells:
0: Daze, Touch of Fatigue, Flare
1: Ventriloquism, Animate Rope

Equipment:
Traveler’s Outfit (-, -, Worn)
Spell Component Pouch (-, 2#, Belt)
Belt Pouch (1gp, 1/2#, Belt)
Spellbook (-, 3#, Backpack)
Waterskin (1gp, 4#, Backpack)
Flint and Steel 1gp, -, Belt Pouch)
------------------------------
Total (3gp, 9.5#) - 2 Gold left over

Appearance: An attractive an charming Half-Elf, Elias looks like the most typical cross-breed of the two races as you can get.  His nose and chin are sharp with thin eyes.  His ears and hair are most decidedly human oriented, though, but somehow it works.  His clothes are worn loose and baggy, which he pretends was on purpose, and he moves with an air of confidence around those less magically inclined, but tends to shy from those who can best him in arcane matters, which is most people.  Though not very big, Elias is a scrapper, and more than one haughty person has underestimated his size.  Needless-to-say, he knows how to use his charm and strength to his advantage.

Background: Elias was left as an orphan on the front porch of the Academy when he was a baby.  He was taken in and raised on magic, though it never quite came to him like it came to the other students.  Earning his teaching there with manual labor and odd jobs, he was often ostracized by the others, having no known background aside from the school.  This eventually got to Elias, and more than once he was involved in small scuffles here and there, quickly learning that since he cannot best the others with magic, he had better stop them from using theirs, usually by pinning them to the ground.  Since his early adolescence, he has learned to use his reputation gained through confrontation to his advantage, and has become quite the kind mediator in minor disputes, though none recognized by the staff, and is now slightly more respected among the student ranks as a settler of sorts.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks good Tylermalan, thanks.

I'll be wrapping things up today around noonish (CST), and hopefully will post a list of The Chosen Few later in the afternoon.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

*Rubs hands in anticipation*


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 16, 2005)

*Drum roll, please...*

Alright, the much anticipated (at least by Eluvan) list of chosen characters:

First off, let me say that it was VERY hard for me to choose, because everyone had such great characters.  And I'm not just saying that, either.  This called for a bit of a special build, and you all did great given the circumstances.  So kudos to all.  In the end, I went with who I thought would make the best party.  So, without further ado, here it is (in alphabetical order, since I've been doing a lot of that today for some strange reason):

*DEFCON 1* - _Keiran Salbrith_
*Grey Shade * - _Clipper_
*Eluvan* - _Jemith Dultarin_
*Fenris* - _Aeryl Phylin_
*Tailspinner * - _Judyth Longbottom_

_*Alternates:*_
Ranger Rick - Charles Stewart Parnell
Tylermalan - Elias Craven
Argent Silvermage - Kedrin Cobbleshoe
Bobitron
Lord Raven
LogicsFate

There you have it.  Again, thanks to all who submitted, and for those who are alternates, please stay tuned in case someone drops out.

I will _try_ to look over the character sheets this weekend (read:  I most likely will not look over your character sheets this weekend) and I hope to get the intro up by Monday, Tuesday at the latest, depending on how crazy things here in the "real" world get.

Thanks!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

clapclapclap, yay, I'm on a list!(I'm going to check around, I think I'm always on the end of the list) I just couldn't come up with a decent character

Goodluck Everyone!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 17, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> clapclapclap, yay, I'm on a list!(I'm going to check around, I think I'm always on the end of the list) I just couldn't come up with a decent character
> 
> Goodluck Everyone!




Well, K's certainly on the top of the arse-kicking list over at The Old Bald!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks that does offer some condolence


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 17, 2005)

Yay! 

 So... when do we start?


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 19, 2005)

Typing up the intro as we speak - er, type...  Hope to get it up later today, but there's a good chance it won't be until tomorrow, depending on this "real work" stuff that keeps cropping up <grumble, mumble>...


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry for the delay folks, but my pc here at work was recently upgraded to XP from 2K - which, of course, means that the IT department completely wiped my hard drive, and had to reload everything from an image.  Why they chose to do this during the budget cycle (i.e., the busiest freaking time of the entire year) I have no idea.

The upshot of all this is that I am, indeed, working on getting it all started, and should have the IC thread up in a day or two.

In the meantime, howzabout a roll call so I know who's still around?


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm still keen on this thread.  Count me in!


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2005)

Fenris ready and waiting


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 21, 2005)

Present.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 21, 2005)

Judyth Longbottom ready for action!

TS


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay.  First off, thanks for checking in.  Still missing DEFCON 1, but hopefully he'll turn up soon.

Second off, it looks like I might not get this game going as soon as I'd like.  I have every intention of starting; however, when it rains, it pours - literally.  Hurrican Rita is bearing down on us wit' a quickness and the mayor's contemplating evacuation of certain parts of town.  I already expect to be off work tomorrow and Friday, and no matter what the extent of the damage, I have no doubt we'll be without power for a few days.

So what all this means is that $@#&! hurricane is upset I didn't pick it for this adventure and it's having its revenge on me...

Anyhoo, I'll try to keep everyone updated as much as I can.  Don't go away!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Keiran's staring off into space as we speak.    

DC1


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, that really sucks. Hope the hurrican blows over sooner rather than later, and doesn't mess things up too badly. 

 I'll be here whenever you're free to get this started.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 23, 2005)

*Lazlow Update*

Hello all!

I talked to Lazlow a couple hours ago. The hurricane is supposed to hit him Saturday (tomorrow) morning, but it's been downgraded to Category 3 (of 5) so its a lot weaker than it was yesterday (when it fluxuated between 4 and 5) and it's also going in a better direction so that what hits him will be a lot weaker than what they were predicting yesterday, so that's all good too. He and his family are all battened down tight, and ready to bear it out, although the latest reports sound like the worst thing in his area will be the flooding (some estimates are at freaking 25 inches!). I'll pass along more as I hear it.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 24, 2005)

*Another Lazlow Update*

I spoke with Lazlow just a little while ago.  All's well.  The hurricane turned hard east just a bit before landfall and ended up missing his house pretty much altogether--they had some high winds last night and lost power for about 4 hours, but that's it.  Oh, an old fence was blown down in the neighborhood.  The area below the tree in his front yard wasn't even wet--so much for the 20 inches of rain "they" predicted!  He said he's going to try to get back online today or tomorrow, but at latest it should be Monday when we see him again.  So that's good!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 28, 2005)

Howdy folks!  Thanks for the well-wishing.  It must've worked, because we got barely a drizzle 'round my place, although the winds were of 'tropical storm' strength (enough to blow the occasional weak tree limb and old rotten fence down).

However, BOTH Mrs. Laz and Baby Laz have come down with FREAKING PNEUMONIA in the last couple of days.  Apparently it's going around - we had to wait for over a dozen other pneumonia patients at the clinic to get x-rays!  As for me, I'm fine, by some miracle of healthy living (Dr. Laz' Amazing Cure-All:  16oz of unsweetened organic cranberry juice a day (not from concentrate, if possible); the quinic acid in it kills EVERYTHING and keeps ya healthy!).  I'll be at home playing nurse for a couple of days, but I'll try to post if I can.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay, I sincerely aplogize for the unprecedented delay.  I plan on putting up the intro post today, so keep an eye out!  I'll provide a link here once it's up.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cool beans!


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

Can't - - but must - - wait!


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

[about to burst with anticipation] *Huuuhhnnn--bbbbrruuuhhhggnnn . . . *


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

I just noticed that everyone in on this game is online right now.  Weird.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 4, 2005)

Alrighty, the in-game thread is up!

Clicky on this thingy here.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 12, 2005)

Fenris, if you're out there and still want to play, please let me know ASAP!


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2005)

Lazlow,
Wow, Have I been out. Sorry I missed the threat start up. I have been sick and so just cruising along looking for those little arrows that says I have already posted so I missed the start up thread. I will get amove on.

(Scared me when I saw my name like that, but you caught my attention!)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 28, 2005)

Lazlow,

Just a note to say I am having a blast with this one. I am looking forward to one day, (probably months from now, real time) actually getting out of the crab stall 

Tailspinner


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad to hear it Tailspinner, but I have to say I'm having a blast watching (reading) DEFCON 1 and Keiran!  Him falling out of the crab like that was HILARIOUS!!  Keep it up, DEFCON!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Heh heh... thank yewwwwww...

Getting to play/write in less serious games is always fun, especially since I can write a whole bunch of goofy crap to entertain myself with when there's not a "plot point" to deal with.  Since I'm lucky enough to be able to check the boards a couple times a day while I'm at work during the week, there's always a new post to react off of while the rest of the gang comes in to post.  And playing stupid is just so damn easy.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 21, 2005)

A friendly notice:  With the holidays just about upon us, my own posting frequency will fall a bit, what with all the comings and goings and holiday-type activities that don't involve pbp D&D games.  But don't fret, I will return full force after the new year, so don't go anywhere!

And happy holidays to you all!


----------

